

Two Hours After Playing with Rust - jbowayles
http://jbowles.github.io/lambda-bowles/programs/two-hours-after-rust/

======
ZenoArrow
I tried reading this, but couldn't get past the pretentiousness of it all.

To the author: If you're asking us to care about your background in order to
see the validity of your opinions, you're doing it wrong. Drop the ego trip,
just cut to the chase about what you liked and didn't like and why.

~~~
jbowayles
noted, done.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Thank you. Reread your article, got to the end, found it far more readable.

On your point about semicolons, I can see why it might be confusing. It would
suggest all Rust expressions return a value. Perhaps the trick is to think
about whether you'll need to use the return value from an expression or not.

Interested in reading future Rust articles as you get deeper into it.

